# immodium affected by alcohol



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

i have my 18th birthday coming up very soon and i really wanna have a few drinks yet alcohol is a big no no for me, so i was gonna take some immodium a few hours before i start to have some and i was wondering does alcohol affect immodium in anyway? i get my immodium from the doctor and there is never a leaflet with it to say and i cant find anything on the net


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

When I used to drink in highschool... stupid I know. I would take 4 imodium AD before I did.Nothing happened to me, except it causing me NOT to have the beer craps the next day.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

imodium is fine! How come you get it from the doctor? tyou lucky thing. I have to pay loads of money for mine!


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

thanks for answering at least now i know i def want have any problems really, i was worried it would make imodium less likely to work and i dont fancy sitting on the loo all night at my own partyi dunno how comes i get it from the doctor, he just put it on prescription when he first said i had ibs and ever since everytime i need some more he just writes another prescription.its worth asking your doctor cos i get 36capsules a time unlike if i buy them they only have about 10 the most in some


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

NikkiYou should try - I have had it on prescription for 20 years (on and off) - it was my GP who told me about it.If you need it for a medical condition I do not see why you should not have it prescribed.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It costs me about Â£4 to buy a box of 36 now.


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

I know, Immodium is so expensive, I usually buy the generic brand but I find that I have to take twice as much for them to work the same. here, a box of 12 pills costs almost 5 dollars, and it doesnt last me very long. I wish I had insurance so I could get a presciption for it also!


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

With me personally I can't really handle alcohol either because of the ibs but I find that if I go for coolers or fruity drinks that aren't super strong but have lots of alcohol in them like some rum in fruit juice that you like or mmmmmm jello shooters. Stuff like that seems to help as well as if you want to only drink a little and still get messed up then try a "smoke with it". Some people have a bad reaction to mixing alcohol with "smoking" but for me it helps with the stomach rumble from the drink and you definately drink less but feel the same as if you drank lots.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I always take extra immodium before i go out drinking. Never had any problems. When i turned 18 I even called the pharmacist and asked if it was ok to drink(becuase i was on other meds too). She said Imodium was fine.I also get my immodium(loperamide) with a prescription.


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

**** ... my Imodium costs about Â£4 for only 6 capsules!!! Am I being ripped off!?


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi... I have just bought a pack of 18 from Boots (UK drug store) for 6 pounds (but the pharamist gave me a grilling and implied that a pack that big should be for a family holiday!!!).... does any-one know of some-where cheaper?????


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Cacti:Hi... I have just bought a pack of 18 from Boots (UK drug store) for 6 pounds (but the pharamist gave me a grilling and implied that a pack that big should be for a family holiday!!!).... does any-one know of some-where cheaper?????


get a script fae the doc i used to when i had two years of erattic ibs alternating between c and d, you can actually ask for immodium and even if you pay for it id rather pay Â£6 for a script of say 40/80 than for a pack of 18 ???( the girl downstairs gets about 300 at a time shes just had a bag reversal and is down to just over 4 stone we gave her some of my partners one night and she came back with about 100 for us)and if youve got a great doc like mine was he always wrote a script to last quite a while he even writes for the big bottles of calpol for the weans!!! lol but make sure and tell the pharmacist you want immodium not the cheaper stuff but tescos normally give out the brand names if you ask no probs wheras the smaller pharacies are more inclined to give the cheaper stuff but its worth phoning or calling round


----------

